
I am tired if all these articles saying WEB2.0 is easy. - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
Several writers claim that because technology costs have tremendously dropped
in the last few years, it is easy to create a successful company. Man. Common.
It's just like saying "Sneakers cost $15.00, now everyone can be the next
Michael Jordan". Yes, it is easy to put something up on the Net, but I bet you
turning that website of yours into a successful business is going to take more
than a nice design and private beta.

~~~
juwo
what they are talking about is "easy entry".

